# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Squirrel is on the menu tonight!

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

http://www.woodybobs.com/bestsquirrelrecipes.html

The above link is the most comprehensive guide to squirrel recipes' I have fount! Finger lickin' good!

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Gee, I didn't know you could fix them any way but fry them. That's all I've ever had.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You'll have to at least look at the link....good stuff!

----------


## Ken

> Gee, I didn't know you could fix them any way but fry them. That's all I've ever had.


I've roasted them over a campfire.  Made stew with 'em.  And Chili!  Before I learned better, that is.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Now that I'm "enlightened"   :Innocent:  I'm spreading the word.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Cowboy, if you're gonna' stoop low enough to eat those little fellas,  :Sneaky2: 

1.  For frying, add some fresh ginger and some orange zest to the pan.  I only use butter (with a little olive oil to handle the cooking temperature) for this type of frying.  

2.  For the gumbo, add 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon.

----------


## Justin Case

Lemme guess,  They taste like chicken ?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well actually she is in the oven... Baking at 375 in wine and mushroom sauce topped with spice and honey BBQ and BACON!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

To be honest...it is the first squirrel I have eaten in now I'd say 20 yrs. Took me a minute to get right for eating tree rat...I'd say there will be more in the future though...

----------

